# Black Rope Celtic Knot pen and help ID the insert material



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

A luthier friend gave me a pile of scrap wood which included some odd looking laminate. I made a Celtic knot blank for my son to turn with some of the black and white laminate. It turned out to be a very striking effect and would love to find more. Anyone know what this is called and where to get it?


----------



## jdixon (Nov 21, 2007)

Gary, I don't know what it is but you're right it is striking! Very nice job on the pen. 

John


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Wow ... your son turned a great pen :thumbsup:

I've no idea what the laminate is, but if you ever find out please post the information here, I'd like to try that when (if) I get as far as Celtic knot pens.


----------



## Gary Beasley (Jan 21, 2009)

A knowledgeable person on the IAP website had the answer, it's called Colorply by Brookside Veneers.
Possibly a pattern called Eclipse.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Gary Beasley said:


> A knowledgeable person on the IAP website had the answer, it's called Colorply by Brookside Veneers.
> Possibly a pattern called Eclipse.


thanks!


----------



## nblumert (Oct 15, 2008)

I like the celtic knot, can you give some steps as to how its done?
Nick


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

That's fantastic Gary! My compliments to your son, very striking indeed!


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

That is one awesome looking pen. :thumbsup:



nblumert said:


> I like the celtic knot, can you give some steps as to how its done?
> Nick


Nick, check out this youtube video, shows exactly how it's done.


----------

